# Alle Komponenten von JPanel in der Mitte entfernen



## pc-world (3. Aug 2008)

Wie kann ich alle Komponenten von einem JPanel entfernen, die mit BorderLayout.CENTER hinzugefügt wurden?


----------



## SlaterB (3. Aug 2008)

panel vorher merken und dann 
panel.removeAll() aufrufen

statt 'vorher merken' geht evtl. auch was von
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=71820


----------



## pc-world (3. Aug 2008)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> panel vorher merken und dann
> panel.removeAll() aufrufen
> 
> statt 'vorher merken' geht evtl. auch was von
> http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=71820



Danke!


----------

